# Pourquoi mon clic gauche devient un clic droit ?



## Dark Templar (13 Février 2004)

Bonjour,

De temps en temps, mon clic gauche devient un clic droit (le clic droit reste clic droit), la seule solution est alors de débrancher puis de rebrancher la souris.
Ce n'est pas très fastidieux mais j'aimerais comprendre pourquoi.
Je précise que j'ai une souris optique 2 boutons + molette Logitech et que je n'ai pas de pilote avec (reconnue nativement par OS X).

Merci d'avance.


----------



## gribouille (13 Février 2004)

regle ta souris correctement c'est tout pffff


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> regle ta souris correctement c'est tout pffff


C'est-à-dire ?


----------



## KoMoDoo (13 Février 2004)

J'ai apparemment la même souris que la tienne, et je n'ai jamais rencontré ce problème. Sans doute parce que j'ai installé le driver (qui t'installe une prefpanes et te permet de faire de nombreux réglages sur les fonctions boutons et déplacement).


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Février 2004)

Le Logitech Control Center est indiqué comme n'étant pas compatible avec OS 10.3, est-ce vrai ?

Pour ma souris, c'est une Pilot® Wheel Mouse Optical.


----------



## myckmack (13 Février 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Le Logitech Control Center est indiqué comme n'étant pas comlpatible avec OS 10.3, est-ce vrai ?
> 
> ...


Comme chacun sait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, j'utilise la souris optique Apple fournie avec mon iMac. J'ai voulu hier la laisser se reposer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et j'ai ressorti ma Logitech Cordless MouseMan Optical et réinstallé le pilote Logitech (Title: Logitech Control Center for Macintosh® OS X     Version: 1.11     Posted:  05/07/2003). Pas de problème pendant une heure ou deux jusqu'à ce que mon iMac se bloque après un retour de veille : obligation de l'éteindre de force  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## gribouille (14 Février 2004)

depuis que Panther est sortis, il n'y a aucun problème de cohabitation avec le système, logitech machin center et ma MX700.

vos bloccages ne vienne pas de là... ou alors z'avez un truc tier qui interfere avec.

C'est ça le mac maintenant.... comme un windows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vous reste plus qu'a tout reformater à chaque fois, et tout réinstaller.


----------



## salvatore (14 Février 2004)

tenez la souris à l'endroit


----------



## alessmuse (13 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour, 

Je rouvre cette discussion car j'ai également un soucis de clic gauche qui devient inopinément clic droit, je fonctionne uniquement avec le pad. (tout est bien réglé au niveau des préférences système). La seule solution pour retrouver un clic gauche opérationnel, est de redémarrer l'ordinateur, ce que je commence à faire trop souvent à cause de ce problème très récurrent. 
J'ai tenté de régler le problème en faisant: une réinitialisation SMC, puis de NVRAM. Rien n'y fait... cela recommence. Si quelqu'un sait comment résoudre le soucis, merci à vous! (Macbook Pro 13 pouces, mi 2012, HightSierra).


----------



## alessmuse (13 Novembre 2019)

Petite trouvaille que je viens de découvrir, juste pour éviter de redémarrer à chaque fois : Ctrl alt sup... mais cela ne règle pas le problème...


----------



## Hardisck (13 Novembre 2019)

changer de souris ?


----------



## alessmuse (13 Novembre 2019)

Je n'ai pas de souris... Pad, uniquement. Et mon astuce citée plus haut ne marche pas toujours d'ailleurs...


----------



## Sly54 (13 Novembre 2019)

alessmuse a dit:


> Petite trouvaille que je viens de découvrir, juste pour éviter de redémarrer à chaque fois : *Ctrl alt sup*... mais cela ne règle pas le problème...


C'est quoi ce raccourci ?

Et dans une autre session ?


----------



## alessmuse (13 Novembre 2019)

Ctrl alt et la flèche à droite du clavier de retour... J'ai testé au hasard... mais ce n'est pas la solution à mon avis.. et puis cela ne marche pas toujours, il faut laisser appuyé un certain temps... Je vais tenter de redémarrer sans échec et d'ouvrir une nouvelle session et je vous tiens au courant!


----------



## Sly54 (13 Novembre 2019)

alessmuse a dit:


> Ctrl alt et la flèche à droite du clavier de retour...


J'avais compris sur quelles touches appuyer.
Mais ça n'est pas un raccourci très Apple, ce truc


----------



## alessmuse (13 Novembre 2019)

Ah oui.. euh.... vieux souvenir de Windows... je sais ... sacrilège... mais quand on est désespéré... on tente des trucs absrudes....
Alors en démarrage sans échec, le problème persiste. J'ai créé une nouvelle session, rouvert l'ordinateur normalement, et il semble par contre qu'avec le nouvel utilisateur je n'ai pas le problème. Y-a-t'il alors un soucis avec ma session et comment le régler?


----------



## Sly54 (13 Novembre 2019)

alessmuse a dit:


> Y-a-t'il alors un soucis avec ma session et comment le régler?


Un fichier corrompu, dans tes préférences système (*ta* Bibliothèque, pas celle à la racine de ton disque).
Le fichier va commencer par com.apple et se terminer par .plist
Entre les deux, il va falloir faire preuve d'imagination pour trouver le bon fichier à dépasser sur le Bureau, tester, remettre le fichier à sa place si ça n'était pas le bon, etc.


----------



## alessmuse (13 Novembre 2019)

Ah... effectivement... je vais tenter. Mais quelle manipulation dois-je faire une fois le fichier sur mon bureau pour "tester"?
Et sinon est-ce qu'une réinstallation de mon système (je reste sur HightSierra pour le moment...) pourrait arranger le problème? ou est-ce que le fichier corrompu s'y retrouvera à nouveau malgré la réinstallation?


----------



## Sly54 (13 Novembre 2019)

alessmuse a dit:


> Ah... effectivement... je vais tenter. Mais quelle manipulation dois-je faire une fois le fichier sur mon bureau pour "tester"?
> Et sinon est-ce qu'une réinstallation de mon système (je reste sur HightSierra pour le moment...) pourrait arranger le problème? ou est-ce que le fichier corrompu s'y retrouvera à nouveau malgré la réinstallation?


Si tu réinstalles l'OS par dessus le précédent, le fichier corrompu devrait rester. Mais ça peut se tenter, ça ne coute qu'un peu de temps (mais sauvegarde d'abord !).
Autrement il faut faire une clean install (installation sur un disque vierge et ne rien migrer) mais c'est long.


----------



## alessmuse (13 Novembre 2019)

Oui, j'ai tout sauvegardé et j'ai même un clône. Mais peux-tu m'éclairer sur la façon dont on "teste" les fichiers  com.apple.plist? il y en a beaucoup..... Cela dit, depuis mon démarrage sans échec et mon redémarrage en mode normal... il semble que mon soucis de clic gauche - clic droit ait disparu.... Est-ce qu'un démarrage sans échec a pour conséquence d'éliminer certains problèmes?


----------



## Sly54 (13 Novembre 2019)

alessmuse a dit:


> Oui, j'ai tout sauvegardé et j'ai même un clône. Mais peux-tu m'éclairer sur la façon dont on "teste" les fichiers  com.apple.plist?


Une fois mis sur le Bureau, il faut continuer à travailler et voir si le problème réapparait. Pas de solution miracle… mais se concentrer sur quelques fichiers précis, en lien avec le trackpad / souris / System Preferences…



alessmuse a dit:


> Cela dit, depuis mon démarrage sans échec et mon redémarrage en mode normal... il semble que mon soucis de clic gauche - clic droit ait disparu.... Est-ce qu'un démarrage sans échec a pour conséquence d'éliminer certains problèmes?


Ça pourrait (tu notes le conditionnel ? ) vu que ça purge les caches.


----------



## alessmuse (13 Novembre 2019)

Merci pour cette réponse! Oui j'ai noté le conditionnel ... d'ailleurs j'aurais dû aussi mettre au conditionnel car... problème finalement réapparu malgré le mode sans échec, et que je contourne avec mon diabolique Ctrl Alt Sup en appuyant longtemps... quelle horreur... . je vais essayer de travailler plus longuement sur la nouvelle session que j'ai créée pour voir si là-aussi il y a ce défaut de clic... et également tester mes fichiers .plist. sur ma session. Je reviendrai donner les résultats! Merci pour l'aide!


----------



## alessmuse (14 Novembre 2019)

Bien, petit bilan des manipulations qui n'ont pas réglé le problème pour moi, mais peut-être à faire au cas où cela marcherait pour certains: réinitialisation SMC, de la mémoire NVRAM, redémarrage en mode sans échec, création d'une nouvelle session (apparemment pas de soucis de clic dans la nouvelle session mais toujours dans ma session initiale), isolation sur le bureau de divers fichiers de Bibliothèque perso de type plist  com.apple ayant un rapport avec "mouse", "trackpad" "préférence système".
Suite à tout ça, réinstallation de l'OS. Idem, problème toujours présent (ce qui était prévisible)....
Le service Chat d'Apple conseille la migration vers Catalina... qu'en pensez-vous? (problème des applications 32 bits)... merci pour les avis!


----------



## Sly54 (14 Novembre 2019)

alessmuse a dit:


> Le service Chat d'Apple conseille la migration vers Catalina... qu'en pensez-vous? (problème des applications 32 bits)... merci pour les avis!


Je crois que c'est la solution par défaut quand les tech ne savent plus quoi proposer…
Tu peux tester sans risque en faisant un clone de ton disque interne sur un disque externe. Tu vérifies que tu as le bug sur le disque externe. Si oui tu y installes Catalina. Tu restes sur ton disque externe si le bug est toujours présent.


----------



## alessmuse (14 Novembre 2019)

Très bien, mon clone est déjà fait. J'expérimente Catalina... Merci!


----------



## alessmuse (14 Novembre 2019)

Même bug avec Catalina... je vais faire ce que j'aurais peut-être dû faire au départ... mettre une souris à la place du pad... et observer. Et si c'était un problème matériel du pad...

(10 minutes plus tard) bug aussi avec souris externe...  Aller, reformatage et clean install...


----------



## Sly54 (14 Novembre 2019)

alessmuse a dit:


> (10 minutes plus tard) bug aussi avec souris externe...  Aller, reformatage et clean install...


Si le formatage n'est pas lancé, il y a fait toujours moyen de sortir du dossier Préférences tous les fichiers "com.apple  se terminant par .plist" et de les mettre dans un dossier, sur le Bureau, puis quitter la session et la relancer. Pour voir.


----------



## alessmuse (14 Novembre 2019)

Euh.... trop tard.... et puis alors le meilleur du meilleur : bug toujours là malgré formatage et clean install ..... j'ai tenté un truc : Malwarebytes..... pour le moment, bug disparu.... mais à chaque fois que je dis qu'il a disparu, je poste le contraire peu de temps après.... si seulement ça pouvait être ça!


----------



## Sly54 (14 Novembre 2019)

Tu as vraiment fait une clean install ? Donc formatage, installation de l'OS et test sans *rien* installer ?


----------



## alessmuse (14 Novembre 2019)

Rien! Incroyable! Je suis en train de tout remettre à la main!


----------



## Sly54 (14 Novembre 2019)

alessmuse a dit:


> Euh.... trop tard.... et puis alors le meilleur du meilleur : bug toujours là malgré formatage et clean install ..... j'ai tenté un truc : Malwarebytes..... pour le moment, bug disparu.... mais à chaque fois que je dis qu'il a disparu, je poste le contraire peu de temps après.... si seulement ça pouvait être ça!


Si le bug revient, il va falloir se dire que le problème est matériel. Mais où ?


----------



## alessmuse (14 Novembre 2019)

Oui! Dans ce cas je finirai à l'Apple Store et je posterai ici leur réponse! Si cela ne revient pas (je vais attendre un peu ! ) on pourra peut-être supposer un malware ou virus.... j'y crois moyen mais bon!


----------



## Sly54 (14 Novembre 2019)

Disons qu'un malware sur un OS neuf, heu…
L'OS vient bien de l'app store ? Il n'a pas été téléchargé quelque part sur Internet ?


----------



## alessmuse (14 Novembre 2019)

Oui oui, App Store.... non mais je pense aussi à un problème matériel, l'absence du bug après le scan Malwarebytes est peut-être une pure coïncidence.... cela dit plus de soucis pour le moment....


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (14 Novembre 2019)

As tu le même problème dans une autre session utilisateur ?
As tu tenté de désactiver le clic droit?


----------



## alessmuse (14 Novembre 2019)

Le problème effectivement n'est pas apparu dans une autre session utilisateur... je pensais donc qu'il ne réapparaîtrait pas non plus après une clean install... mais si. Non je n'ai pas désactivé le clic droit!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (15 Novembre 2019)

L’explication de @Sly54 semble se confirmer donc avec les préférences de Ta bibliothèque qui font des siennes.
Un peu de lecture






						Mouse / Trackpad preferences reset at eve… - Apple Community
					






					discussions.apple.com


----------



## alessmuse (15 Novembre 2019)

Merci pour le lien! J'ai fait la manipulation sous Hight Sierra pour quatre fichiers .plist en rapport avec "mouse", "trackpad"... pas de changements, mais si cela recommence je la referai, j'élargirai la recherche... pour le moment, toujours pas de bug revenu suite à scan Malwarebytes, (?), cela s'était pourtant produit juste après la clean install de Catalina... à suivre...


----------



## alessmuse (15 Novembre 2019)

Le bug étant revenu (Malware hors sujet...), je vais donc refaire l'isolation de fichiers .plist. et observer. Cela dit, sur Catalina, je constate que ce bug est beaucoup plus facile à éliminer... quelques clics successifs et le pad (ou la souris, puisque cela bug avec les deux) refonctionne normalement. Mais... ai-je mal reformaté avant ma clean install pour que cela revienne? Certains bugs perdurent-ils malgré l'effacement des disques? (en espérant ne pas trop sortir du thème de ce forum "accessoires") Merci pour un éclairage éventuel!


----------



## alessmuse (19 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Il semble que le fichier corrompu soit celui-ci : com.apple.AppleMultitouchMouse.plist 
Tout marche bien, le clic gauche reste à gauche, le droit à droite, le défilement... défile (et ne fait plus de zoom absurde, dans un sens ou dans l'autre) ! 
Bonne journée!


----------



## Sly54 (19 Novembre 2019)

Ce qui est très étrange, s'il s'avère que c'est bien le fichier com.apple.AppleMultitouchMouse.plist qui est corrompu, est que ce problème se soit aussi produit après une clean install ! Vu que pour une clean install tout est effacé…


----------



## alessmuse (19 Novembre 2019)

Oui... d'où un doute sur le fait d'avoir fait correctement mon reformatage avant...


----------



## Sly54 (19 Novembre 2019)

alessmuse a dit:


> Oui... d'où un doute sur le fait d'avoir fait correctement mon reformatage avant...


C'est pas faute de te l'avoir demandé (cf mon post#29) 
Mais bon, c'est pas grave, tiens nous au courant stp


----------



## alessmuse (19 Novembre 2019)

Oui oui! J'avais bien vu ta question! J'aurais peut-être dû alors, à ce moment-là, te demander comment vérifier qu'un reformatage est "bien fait"... (avant de me précipiter sur ma clean install... conclusion : ne jamais se précipiter mais ce bug de souris était horripilant... )
J'espère en tout cas avoir décelé le bon fichier corrompu... Je vais voir avec le temps... (comme je récupérais des fichiers un à un, j'ai dû rouvrir mon système sur le clone de Hight Sierra de mon DDE parce que, évidemment ... je n'avais pas sauvegardé ma bibliothèque itunes (consolider et tout l'toutim...), irrécupérable avec "Musique" de Catalina (ou alors je suis définitivement nulle, pas réussi à trouver comment tout récupérer sur Musique de Catalina, donc retour sur Hight Sierra sur DDE et consolidation...), et accéder aussi à mes sauvegardes sur l'autre partition du DDE, et c'est à ce moment-là que le bug est revenu.... ) ...


----------



## alessmuse (2 Janvier 2020)

Suite du problème de clic qui s'aggrave (de plus en plus fréquent)... après entretien avec apple, on me conseille de réinstaller Catalina et de ne pas du tout transférer mes données par la suite, pour voir si le problème se règle... si oui, ce serait un fichier corrompu dans mes données, si non, le problème serait matériel... Mais... impossible de démarrer en cmd + r , ni toutes les autres combinaisons de touches au démarrage... mon mode Recovery aurait-il disparu??? Est-ce le signe que le problème est matériel. L'ordinateur démarre normalement mais jamais en mode Recovery quoique je fasse...

Merci et bonne année quand même!


----------



## Sly54 (2 Janvier 2020)

alessmuse a dit:


> Suite du problème de clic qui s'aggrave (de plus en plus fréquent)... après entretien avec apple, on me conseille de réinstaller Catalina et de ne pas du tout transférer mes données par la suite, pour voir si le problème se règle... si oui, ce serait un fichier corrompu dans mes données, si non, le problème serait matériel...


Et dans une session _Invité_ ? (je n'ai pas relu tout le fil)




alessmuse a dit:


> Mais... impossible de démarrer en cmd + r , ni toutes les autres combinaisons de touches au démarrage... mon mode Recovery aurait-il disparu??? Est-ce le signe que le problème est matériel. L'ordinateur démarre normalement mais jamais en mode Recovery quoique je fasse...


C'est à se demander si tu as une partition _Recovery_ ?


----------



## alessmuse (2 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour Sly, oui , j'avais le même problème dans une session invité. Oui c'est à se demander si j'ai une partition Recovery Cela peut se récupérer au cas où elle aurait disparu?


----------



## Sly54 (2 Janvier 2020)

alessmuse a dit:


> Bonjour Sly, oui , j'avais le même problème dans une session invité.


C'est ce qu'il me semblait, mais sans relire je ne savais plus…



alessmuse a dit:


> Oui c'est à se demander si j'ai une partition Recovery Cela peut se récupérer au cas où elle aurait disparu?


Je sais que ça peut s'ajouter si elle n'est pas là, mais cela dépasse nettement mes compétences !

Par contre, si tu as fait une clean Install (donc formatage puis installation d'un OS tout neuf sans rien migrer d'autre) et que le problème est toujours présent, ça fait quand même penser très fort à un problème matériel.

VU que tu es sous Catalina, ça pourrait être intéressant d'installer un "vieil" OS sur un disque externe pour tester avec  ce vieil OS : si le problème est purement hardware, alors tu devrais forcément l'avoir sous ce vieil OS.


----------



## alessmuse (2 Janvier 2020)

Le problème est effectivement apparu sous Hight Sierra, d'où ma migration sur Catalina après une installation propre. J'avais à ce moment-là pu faire cette installation en passant par cmd + R, effacé le DDI, installé Catalina puis ramené mes fichiers un à un... et le problème est revenu... Je pense de plus en plus à un problème matériel... ça sent l'apple store...


----------



## Sly54 (2 Janvier 2020)

alessmuse a dit:


> J'avais à ce moment-là pu faire cette installation en passant par cmd + R, effacé le DDI, installé Catalina puis ramené mes fichiers un à un... *et le problème est revenu*...


Sais tu quels fichiers tu avais ramené quand le problème est revenu ?
Si oui, tu pourrais refaire un test : installer de nouveau Catalina en clean install, vérifier que tout va bien puis rapatrier ces "fameux fichiers" : si le problème revient immédiatement après, tu auras (peut être) identifié le coupable…


----------



## sinbad21 (2 Janvier 2020)

Tu n'aurais pas la touche _Ctrl_ du clavier (papillon ?) qui est bloquée par hasard ?


----------



## alessmuse (2 Janvier 2020)

@sly : j'ai un doute sur Adobe... Je travaille en utilisant des fichiers PDF et en écrivant sur Word. Aujourd'hui j'ai testé : je n'ai pas ouvert de fichiers PDF, ai travaillé uniquement sur Word et en lisant des doc sur FireFox, et oh miracle : aucun problème de clic ! alors qu'il apparaissait toutes les cinq minutes voire moins... Je me demande où en est la compatibilité entre Adobe et Catalina... Mais cela n'explique pas le soucis rencontré aussi avec High Sierra... J'ai juste l'impression que le passage de PDF à Word (avec beaucoup de copié-collé, de sélection de texte sur le PDF...) provoque peut-être le bug...
@Sinbad: _Ctrl_ ne semble pas bloquée... cette touche peut provoquer un tel bug?


----------



## sinbad21 (2 Janvier 2020)

alessmuse a dit:


> @Sinbad: _Ctrl_ ne semble pas bloquée... cette touche peut provoquer un tel bug?


À l'origine les souris Apple n'avaient qu'un seul bouton. Un clic avec la touche Ctrl enfoncée remplaçait le bouton droit absent. C'est toujours valable. Si on clique gauche avec la touche _Ctrl_ enfoncée, ça fait un clic droit. Et si on clique droit avec la touche _Ctrl_ enfoncée, ça fait toujours un clic droit. C'est exactement ce que tu décris.

Tu pourrais aussi vérifier dans les préférences Clavier > onglet Clavier > Touches de modification que tu n'as pas quelque chose de bizarre de configuré pour ta souris au comportement erratique.


----------



## alessmuse (2 Janvier 2020)

Je n'ai pas de souris, pad uniquement, tout est ok question réglages des préférences.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Janvier 2020)

alessmuse a dit:


> @sly : j'ai un doute sur Adobe... Je travaille en utilisant des fichiers PDF et en écrivant sur Word. Aujourd'hui j'ai testé : je n'ai pas ouvert de fichiers PDF, ai travaillé uniquement sur Word et en lisant des doc sur FireFox, et oh miracle : aucun problème de clic ! alors qu'il apparaissait toutes les cinq minutes voire moins... Je me demande où en est la compatibilité entre Adobe et Catalina... Mais cela n'explique pas le soucis rencontré aussi avec High Sierra... J'ai juste l'impression que le passage de PDF à Word (avec beaucoup de copié-collé, de sélection de texte sur le PDF...) provoque peut-être le bug...


De moins en moins simple à identifier, ce bug !   

Et si tu m'interpelles, écris bien Sly54, autrement c'est un autre utilisateur qui sera notifié


----------



## alessmuse (3 Janvier 2020)

ok pour le pseudo, me tromperai plus!
Pour le bug, je tente à nouveau une session de travail sans ouvrir de PDF, sur un autre fil j'ai fait vérifier la présence de Recovery, tout est bien là, pas d'anomalie. Donc si ça recommence j'essaie à nouveau une installation propre si ma touche cmd + R veut bien marcher, ou d'une autre façon (on m'a conseillé avec une clé). J'observe, donc! Et quand j'en aurai définitivement marre, j'amène l'ordi chez Apple...


----------



## alessmuse (10 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,
Je pense pouvoir confirmer que mon bug clic gauche-clic droit + clavier qui se bloque est mécanique... j'ai finalement réussi à enclencher la cmd + R par miracle pour tout réinstaller (effacer DDI et réinstallation propre), eh bien pendant la réinstallation, bug réapparu, impossible pendant deux minutes d'entrer le code de la box... j'ai fini par y arriver, mais là, le système ne veut plus rien entendre, le clic gauche est définitivement devenu clic droit, "psychose" informatique totale... Prochaine étape, réparation chez spécialiste ou nouveau Mac... 
Bonne année quand même!


----------



## alessmuse (17 Janvier 2020)

Verdict de l’Apple store sur le bug clic gauche qui devient clic droit : j'ai vu avec eux sur un diagnostic matériel que la touche Ctrl était défaillante : se bloquant, elle entraine le clavier, le pad ou une souris extérieur en mode clic droit, et le clavier étant dans ce mode, impossible également de faire une recovery ou quoique ce soit d'autre... Résultat : clavier à changer. 
Bonne journée!


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Janvier 2020)

Et le gagnant est ... #51


----------

